# My sawmill



## teed (Nov 7, 2011)

Was asked if I could not show my sawmill. 
So here are some movies o images. 

It is a Logosol Farmers sawmill with E5 Speedsaw and E37 autofeeder.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for sharing. I never saw a setup like that before.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's the best logosol ive seen. if I hadn't bought a wood mizer and I didn't cut big stuff and do custom cutting id hbe interested in looking at one like that/


----------



## woodcore (Jun 1, 2016)

Very interesting, how much does set up like this cost?


----------

